# How to open an ip file?



## BigDaveinNJ (Jun 9, 2000)

I use Win98se.. I recently download some icons from a site called WinCustomize. After the download, I noticed the file was a .ip file and I was prompted with an OPEN WITH dialog box.

What type of program can open up these .ip files?

Thank You

DAVID


----------



## junker39 (Jun 13, 2004)

It seems you need the IconPackager program to open the icon packs. You gotta pay to use it.
http://www.stardock.com/products/iconpackager/Media/index.asp


----------

